# Total Gallons Represented by CF members



## clevercichlidname

i wonder how many gallons of water fill the tanks of all of the members here combined. i would like to find out and try to get a comparison to different bodies of water. i am sure that there are at least enough gallons to equal many of the small lakes that i have been to.

*LIST YOUR TANKS:
*
20 gallon fry and nursery tank
30 gallon tall yellow lab species tank
55 gallon mbuna and hap
125 gallon hap and mbuna

*LIST YOUR TOTAL NUMBER OF GALLONS:
*
total: 230 gallons

*LIST THE NEW TOTAL: (*add your total to the total from the last post)

230 gallons

p.s. sorry for those who do not use gallons. there is a handy conversion tool in the library for those who need it.


----------



## Woot

75 gallon mbuna/syno setup
55 gallon Yellow lab & Lithobates setup
50 gallon misc african holding tank/growout
30 gallon long Lab. Hongi & Ngara flametail setup
29 gallon Afra Jalo Reef setup
20 gallon grow out x 3
10 gallon grow out x 5
----------------------------
349 gallons'ish total

New C-F total: 579

I'm sure it will grow some. Planning a 125 Malawi hap setup to house my Spilonatus, Fryeri and others. 8)

Edit: oops I threw things off forgot to do new C-F total.


----------



## Scarlet33

120g-mbuna tank
75g-planted tank
40g-killifish tank
29g-endlers tank
20g-dicrosuss tank
20g-julie tank
20g-calvus tank
10g-shellie fry
10g-shellie fry
10g-goby tank
10g-bb tank
5g-beta tank

My total is 369 gallons filled _(plus 175g not filled)_

Total CF user gallons so far *868 gallons*


----------



## clevercichlidname

so our new total is...

579 gallons


----------



## Scarlet33

clevercichlidname said:


> so our new total is...
> 
> 579 gallons


My bad I didn't have my glasses on. :lol:


----------



## clevercichlidname

look at the last two tanks in his list there are multiples (indicated by the x3 etc.) the correct total now is.....

948 gallons


----------



## frank1rizzo

Total is *948* so far. :lol: You peep need to learn to add.

Just kidding 

I currently have 375, plus another 220 in the next few weeks (tanks are in the garage waiting setup.)

So thats 595 for me.

New grand total *1543*.
[/b]


----------



## Bravo

535
260 
180
4 x 125 = 500
5 x 100 = 500
80
3 x 50 = 150
40
29
4 x 20 = 80
6 x 10 = 60
5

TOTAL = 2,419 + 1543 = 3,962

GRAND TOTAL so far
3,962


----------



## chris4984

55g
29g

4,046


----------



## runwithit

90 gal setup... 

total total = 4,136


----------



## Guest

300gal Mbuna
150gal. Tang.
55gal. Tangs
30gal. Fry grow out
20gal. Fry grow out
20gal. Fry grow out
10gal. hospital
______
585 gals. for me

*New C-F total is 4721 gal. *


----------



## klrk 5k

135 
89 
89 
55
75

443 gallons
new c-f total=5146 gallons


----------



## herb

125 x 6 (two 100'a for wet/dry = 1000 gallons total
120 gallon
75 gallon x 2 = 150
55 gallon
30 gallon
20 x 4 = 80
10 x 2 = 20

total 1455 gallons here

herb

ps tanks with fish above i have sveral emty tanks!!!!


----------



## Feniin Mantra

135g
75g
55g
55g
29g
29g
20g
20g
20g
15g
10g
5g
5g
____
473 for me/my family

*C-F Total*- (with Herb's 1455g) = *7074 gallons*


----------



## Gandalfslair

125g Frontosa
100g Peacock Hap Show
55g Mbuna
20g Hospital

300g Total

7074g + 300g = 7374g

*C-F TOTAL = 7374 Gallons*


----------



## HornPlayer54

125g Frontosa (in the next week or two)
90g mixed Tang
29g Tang shellie
12g tang grow-out

256g local total

*CF.com TOTAL = 7630*


----------



## Auballagh

Sure.... I'll play.  
Listed aquarium volumes are total, (filtration included) volume capacity,

205G C/A Community
155G C/A Comunity
115G Malawi Reef
57G S/A Heavily Planted Community
57G African Riverine
46G Heavily Planted Asian Community
33G Tanganyikan Community
30G C/A 'Wet Pet'
20G Quarantine
10G Quarantine
6G Fry Grow-Out
5G S/A Heavily Planted
- 739 Gallons - 
================================================
New Cichlid Forum Total = *8369 GALLONS* 8)


----------



## y2kenny19

180g Frontosa/C. Moorii
125g Mbuna
44g grow-out
10g fry
5g ready spare
my total=364g

*CF.com Total=8733g*


----------



## Toby_H

300 Gal Indoor Tropical Cichlid Pond
125 Gal Mixed Cichlids
55 Dwarf Cichlids
40 H Sev & Dwarf Cichlids
29 Young Cichlids
26 Famcy Guppies (my girlfriends)
20 H Dwarf Cichlids
5 Betta
2.5 Betta

602.5 Total

C-F Total = 9,335.5

PS - Sorry for the half, lol


----------



## Rift485

If one of the mods made some kind of chart that everyone could just enter their numbers in and it would total them all up this would be a lot easier and accurate!

9335.5 + 55 gallon, 29 gallon, 8 gallon =

9427.5


----------



## Freddy_K

90+75+25+10=*9627.5*


----------



## westwood8183

120 SA/CA community
75 w/rd and texas
55 flowerhorn
20 small cichlid community
20 apisto tank
7 shell dwellers
5 betta
2.5 betta
6 x 1 gallon betta

310.5 gallons

NEW TOTAL = 9938 Gallons

(Hope my math was right on that!)


----------



## AngelMom

75 gal Discus Community
60 gal Angel Community
60 gal Gourami Community
20 gal Betta Community (if you can count guppies!)
________
215 gal for me.

CF grand Total = 10,153 gallons


----------



## illinibruin

125 gal community
20 gallon brichardi
20 gallon betta fry
20 gallon community
10 betta fry
10 bettta fry
10 betta fry 
10 gallon tetra

225 for me

CF Gallons = 10,378


----------



## adoo

All in US gallons:

4 x 33, 6 x 42, 20 x 21, 1 x 49 and 1 x 120 > total 973 US gallons

So C-F grand total is now:

11,126 US gallons


----------



## bert

75 galllon Tang Community
55 gallon Mixed Peacock
30 gallon Mixed Malawi
20 gallon Juli. Regani breeder
15 gallon planted Neolamp. Brevis
Total = 195 U.S. gallons

New C.F. Grand Total is = *11,321*


----------



## frank1rizzo

Well, we filled up a swimming pool. I guess the "enough to fill a lake" idea is down the drain. :lol:


----------



## clevercichlidname

yeah i think that you are right. an olympic sized swimming pool holds around 100,000 gallons and we are not even close to that. we need some fish farmers and hatchery owners to chime in here.


----------



## Bravo

Get Fishthoughts to add his tanks here and the total will probably double.


----------



## clevercichlidname

oh good idea. maybe i will pm him.


----------



## Fishthoughts

Wow.. nice gallonage. Should I count current or "When the rooms done" gallons? :lol: Ill count both (use current for the number though!)

Steve

25 x 10g = 250 gallons
18 x 20g = 360 gallons
06 x 29g = 174 gallons
15 x 60g = 900 gallons
04 x 40g = 160 gallons
02 x 125g = 250 gallons
04 x 55g = 220 gallons
01 x 72g = 72 gallons
01 x 35g = 35 gallons
01 x 30g = 30 gallons
01 x 22g = 22 gallons (small custom acrylic)
----------------------------------
Setup and running with fish in it right now: *2,473*

Still to be put up IN the room:
72 x 20g = 1440 gallons
12 x 55g = 660 gallons
20 x 70g = 1400 gallons 
(breeders and massive growout!)
----------------------------------
Total to be setup (over the next 6-10 months) : *3500*

So, right now only 2473 gallons here. Over the next year when we're done, we'll have a combine total of : 5973 gallons, with a few extra tanks here and there probably to go over the 6,000 gallon mark.


----------



## Bravo

11,321 + 2,473 = 13,794 NEW C-F Total (Running tanks)[/b]


----------



## cprings

240 - CA/SA 
55 sump for 240
120 - CA/SA
58 - SA ( _H. efasciatus_ tank)
40 - SA
30 - empty til weekend, will be community
12 - Girfriend's oranda tank

Total = 555 gallons

New C-F total = 14,349 gallons


----------



## Namor

606 gallons currently running...

New Forum total = 14,955


----------



## Doug

1x 305g + 55g sump = 360 gallons
1x 130g + 30g sump = 160 gallons
4x 55g shallow Breeders/Grow-out on a single stand + 30g sump = 250 gallons
2x 20g longs = 40 gallons

My Total: 810 gallons

*Cichlid-forum Total: 15765 gallons*


----------



## canadian_labidochromis

60g main mbuna tank
35g grow out tank
20g fry tank

My Total: 115gallons

Cichlid-forum Total: 15880 gallons


----------



## ~Bella~

Count my...
55 gallon
20 gallon
5 gallon

 Geesh Im a lil pipsqueek lol

*Total 15960*


----------



## FreeFloat

116 gallons - as listed in my signature:
55 gal (Malawi "show tank") 
25 gal - Kribensis 
10 gal - guppies 
10 gal - breeding/growout
15 gal - breeding/growout 
1 gal - hospital

Cicilid-forum total is now *16 076*


----------



## resputen03

55g x 2
10 gallon

My total = 120 .. haha

C-F Total = 16,196


----------



## sadt0mat0

My Tanks-

2 x 55g
2 x 40g
1 x 20
1 x 15
2 x 10

Total= 245 gallons

Forum total- 16441


----------



## texasreb

4x80=320
2x55=110
1x20=20
1x29=29
2x10=20

My grand total=499

C-F Grand total=

*16940*


----------



## mkoloj

I have 
1-75 gallon cummunity
1-37 gallon fry tank 
1-55 growout
my total is 167 gallons
and C-F total is now 17,107 gallons.


----------



## chapman76

I have

55g
35g
10g
6g

My total 106g

New CF total 17,213 total gallons


----------



## Mandalawi

1 x 90 gal. Oscars
2 x 55 gals. Malawi mix
1 x 29 tang.
1 x 20 growout
1 x 15 growout
1 x 10 hospital

= *274* currently set up for me.

*17,487 new CF total*


----------



## jf2381

90 x 2 mbuna
55 mbuna
20 grow out
10 x 2 Grow out

_____
275

*C-F total = 17,762*


----------



## Fin

210 
90
75
50
30
25
3x10

My total gallons = 510

*New C-F total =18,272 gallons*


----------



## tnnsman7

300
150
90
75
55 x 2
48
40 x 2
30
29 x 3
20 x 6
15

1105 gallons - my total

New C-F total = 19,377 gallons


----------



## mtfish

90g
29g
10g
10g

total 139g

139g + 19,377g = *19,516g*


----------



## Matt B.

ok i got a 125g and a 35g

so thats 160g total 4 me

160g + 19,516 = 19,676

*total on CF currently : 19 675 gallons !!*


----------



## Robert G

one tank - 225 g

C-F total=19,900


----------



## mentallylost

125 gallon tank
80 gallon tank

My total: 205 gallons

*CF total = 20,105 gallons*


----------



## Aquapteka

55+29+10=55+39=94

20,105+94=20,199

my modest contr

A-pteka

next post - how many fish and will it be suffitient to feed which countries :roll:


----------



## Ordovician

75 CA + SA catfish
55 "SA" Hillstream (Swordtail blows the biotope )
20 Julies
10 Salty Damselfish (Big digger!)
10 1 Convict
10 Convict growout + bristlenose
26 assorted community 
======
206 gallons

20,199+206 = 20,405


----------



## dogofwar

30 x 40 gallon breeders
125 gallon
75 gallon
2 x 100 gallons
2 x 20 gallons
_________
1,640 gallons

+ 20,405

_______
22,045


----------



## mdstark

125 g
110 g
75 g
40 g
25 g
20 g
10 g
10 g

Total=415 gallon

*CF TOTAL = 22460*


----------



## fishboy123

90g
40g
40g
25g
25g
25g
25g
25g
25g
= 320g
c-f total =22780


----------



## klrk 5k

by the time this gets up to 10 pages we will easily have more water than any of the great lakes haha


----------



## mtfish

klrk 5k said:


> by the time this gets up to 10 pages we will easily have more water than any of the great lakes haha


Superior - 3,196,481,820,022,857 gallons
Michigan - 1,299,726,492,108,467 gallons
Huron - 935,169,061,395,116 gallons
Ontario - 433,242,164,036,155 gallons
Erie - 127,859,272,800,914 gallons
CF - 22,780 gallons

Just a little more to go


----------



## Bravo

Well I just added a 20 gallon tank to my total so that gets us a little closer.  
Every little bit counts

NEW C-F TOTAL= 22,800


----------



## Scarlet33

Add 3x30's and a 20g & 10g I picked up at the ACA.

120g total additions

CF new total _*22,920 gallons*_


----------



## runwithit

well add 10 more - quarantine tank

total *22,930*


----------



## Froggie

TANKS:

240 GAL - Frontosa & Haps
100 GAL - Potamotrygon reticulatus and P. motoro (stingrays)
90 GAL - T. duboisi and T. sp. black "pemba"
75 GAL - Mbuna & Syndontis multi's 
48 GAL - Breeding Tank
33 GAL - Cyprichromis leptosoma "utinta" 
2x20 GAL 
2x15 GAL
3x10 GAL

TOTAL NUMBER OF GALLONS:

total: 686 Gallons

NEW TOTAL:

22,930 + 686 = *23,616*


----------



## RYNSKRBND

29 x 1
10 x 2

Total: 49 Gallons

NEW TOTAL

23,616+49= 23,665


----------



## Fallout

75g- New Worlds
10g- SA community
10g- Paludarium (~5g of water)
10x 1.5g
30g- Reef
2.5g

Total: 137.5

NEW TOTAL

23,665+ 137.5= 23,802.5


----------



## Fallout

*ponders*


----------



## africancichlidcentral

300
135
125
90 x 2
75 x 3
55 x 5
46
40 x 7
30
29 x 6
20 x 14
10 x 22

Total gallons = 2270 + 23,802.50 = 26072.5


----------



## moi_eater

55 - Hemichromis frempongi breeding pair
50 - Cyrtocara moorii breeding group
50 - Protomelas taeniolatus breeding group
50 - Aulonocara baenschi breeding group
50 - Metriaclima lombardoi pair and extra H. frempongi
20 x 3 - fry growout
150 rubbermaid stock tank - 10 young Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus
30 - Male M. lombardoi, female H. lifalilii (mom's tank at her house)

My total = 495

*NEW C-F TOTAL = 26567.5*


----------



## Andy C

450L Mbuna
250L Amazon Community
70L community

770L 
=
202 (ish) of your american gallons

New C-F total = 26769.5


----------



## Guest

75 hap/peacock

55 mbuna

46 mbuna

45 planted community

15 community

10 quar

246 gal + 26769.5= 27015.5 gal new C-F total


----------



## PondCometer

75g CA Cichlid Tank
400g GoldFish Pond (This Count?)

475 g Total

New C-F Total: 27490.5


----------



## t_chelle16

1/4 gallon - snails
3 gallon - betta & snails
5 gallon - betta & pygmy cories
10 gallon - community
20 gallon - con
55 gallon - oscar
75 gallon - mbuna
400 gallon - pond

total= 568.25 gallons

New C-F total = 28058.75

-Chelle


----------



## BigSkyCichlids

This is a very cool thread, thanks to the starter & all that have posted.

75g heinz 57 cichlid assortment
75g ditto
15 con fry
15 hospital & con fry (**** cons... :roll: )
50 hex angels & africans
125 (not wet yet) building background, to be done pretty soon! 
(Does this one count yet?)

my total 355g

New C-F total 28,413.5


----------



## DragonGT83

55 mbuna mix
29 smaller mbunas
20L growout
20H
15x2 growout
10x4 quarantine/growout

28,413.5+194=28607.5

NEW CF TOTAL---28607.5


----------



## suppadabest

60 Malawi
10 Community
10 Fry

My Total=80

*New C-F Total-28687.5*


----------



## princer7

45 Gallon Brichardi
90 Gallon Tropheus
29 Gallon Plant Refugium For Tropheus Tank

My Total 164 Gallons

----------------------

28,851.5 Gallons CF Total


----------



## 86redbird

72g South American
20g Kribs
6g quarantine/fry
38g Rubbermaid "pond"
=136g

C-F total: 28,987.5


----------



## DennisR

1-75
1-55
1-30
1-29
6-20 longs
4-10's

349 gallons

total cf gallons-29336.5


----------



## Arvydas

125g + 37g + 29g = 191g

Total CF gallons: 29527.5


----------



## Rowdy

29 gallon
55 gallon
20 gallon

=104 gallons

Total CF gallons: 29631.5


----------



## Compressed

Gosh..I wish I could have my old total before the couple of moves and some downsizing 

125g
75g
45g
20g
10g

Total=275g

*C-F new Total = 29,906.50*


----------



## elkosov

125
75
45

=245
C-F new Total = 30,151.5

Glad to put it over the 30K mark


----------



## cdjunior24

125 gallon peacock/hap
40 breeder peacock/hap growout
40 breeder demasoni/lab
29 gallon lithobate growout
37 gallon mbuna
15 gallon fry growout

=286
C-F new Total = 30,437.5


----------



## Frogman

150 mbuna
+75 salt
+55 guppies
=280

280
+30,437.5

=30,717.5


----------



## needprozac

29 gallon (x2) Peacock tanks
10 gallon (x2) Hubby's non fish *swordtails*
2.5 gallon belongs to my daughter with cherry barbs

= 80.5

80.5
+ 30,717.5

*C F New total =30798*

glad to get it back to a round gallon! :wink:


----------



## Howler33

5 gallon guppies
10 gallon Brichardi fry
10 gallon Goby fry
29 gallon SA
55 Mbuna
100 Tangs
125 Mbuna

334 gallons

added to 30798

New total=31,132


----------



## tel0004

Two 30 gallons-one marine, one african cichlids
One 29 gallon-community
One 20 gallon-tiger barbs
One 2 gallon-nano reef

111 gallons for me

C-F Total-31,243


----------



## retro_gk

2x40 = 80
3x20 = 60
10x10 = 100 
1x2 = 2

Total = 242 gallons

CF Total = *31,485*


----------



## da bear

72 Mbuna
55 convict
55 firemouth
20 hospital.growout
10 emergency reserve

212 for me + 31,485

TOTAL: 31697gallons


----------



## ZaylonX

150g Front Tank


----------



## Longstocking

815 gallons for me.

Total including ZaylonX's tank = 32,450


----------



## clevercichlidname

well i have picked some new tanks since i started this thread and now i need to add 135 gallons and another 15 to the total. my new total is.. 390 gallons and with the extra 150 i am adding our new 
*C-F Total is...32,600*


----------



## Andy Somnifac

clevercichlidname said:


> well i have picked some new tanks since i started this thread and now i need to add 135 gallons and another 15 to the total. my new total is.. 390 gallons and with the extra 150 i am adding our new
> *C-F Total is...32,600*


My total: 10 + 10 + 55 + 55 = 130.

New CF total: *32730*.


----------



## ChrisB

90 Gallon all three mixed lakes

20 Gallon Hospital tank

new c-f total : 32840


----------



## iceblue

84 gallon mbuna tank. 10 gallon hospital. Total gallons 94. New overall total 32934.


----------



## IceMountain

29 gallon community
30 gallon Mbuna
------------------------
59 gallons total

 I need more tanks, haha, oh well, itll have to wait till I get my own place...

New CF Total -> *32993 Gallons*


----------



## ellagor

55 SA cichlids
50 Community
29 Apisto Tank
10 Apistos
10 Community
----
154 total

*33,147 C-F Total*


----------



## rkanimal

4-55gallons
1-30gallon
3-29gallons
4-20gallons
3-10gallons
1-5gallon
total=452gallons
CF total=33,599


----------



## Ea576

1-90gallon peacock/hap tank
1-29 gallon planted aquarium
1- 10 gallon hospital tank
1- 10 gallon grow out tank
1- 2.5 gallon brine shirmp

5 TOTAL TANKS

141 total gallons


----------



## filtermaniac

75 Gallon Mbuna

100 Gallon Turtle & Problem Fish

40 Gallon - Peacocks

29 Gallon - Grow out / Lake Victorias

10 Gallons x 2 - fry tanks

12 Gallon Eclipse - fry tank

total volume = *276 Gallons*


----------



## suppadabest

Lost count two posts back..let me add them-

CF Total 33,599 Gallons
Ea576 +141 Gallons
filtermaniac +276 Gallons

*New CF Total=34,016*


----------



## iceblue

Suppadabest beat me to it. :wink:


----------



## suppadabest

iceblue said:


> Suppadabest beat me to it. :wink:


 :wink:


----------



## savage814

75 gallon mbuna
29 gallon piranha

104 gallon total

*C-F TOTAL - 7478*


----------



## savage814

I didnt see there are 7 pages, sorry haha

75 gallon mbuna
29 gallon piranha 
6 gallon fry (forgot)

*C-F TOTAL 34,126*


----------



## y ddraig goch

355 US gallons

*C-F Total 34,481*


----------



## tomeo1031

75g mbuna	
40g mbuna
29g planted/tropical
20g planted/tropical
10g tropical
20g quarantine
90g saltwater
20g sump/refugium

304 gallons + C-F 34,481 =

*C-F Total 34,785*


----------



## jsha2424

150-peacocks and haps

55-mbuna

10- grow out

215 total

*35,000!*


----------



## that'samoorii

this thread makes me realize I am not alone :lol: 150+110+10=270 *New count = 35,270*


----------



## MiCichlids

125g Front and friends tank + C-F total of 35,270=

35,395 gallons!


----------



## thatfishysmell

55gal Mbuna & hap mix

5 gal hosiptal tank

60(total)

*35,455*

wow, with that much water we could all bath in it.


----------



## iceblue

It's the only way you can get out Thatfishysmell.


----------



## triscuit

55 gal Tang community
10 gal grow out

65 gal total

*C-F Total: 35,520 gallons *

Great idea!


----------



## 7armz

75G Tropheus
20G Plant

95g + 35,520g=35,615g

*C-F TOTAL = 35,615 Gallons*


----------



## triscuit

Just think: we have 1/7 of an olympic swimming pool! :lol:

(Olympic pool: 253,000 gallons or ~ 1000 cubic meters)


----------



## frank1rizzo

lol,

A "dolphine keeper" forum would have us beat by the second post.


----------



## Toby_H

heck, I've seen breeding facilities that some of our fish came from that have our total beat. Plus there are 10x more members of the forum than there are views of this thread and the current C-F forum only reflects 10 G per member (looks at sig)


----------



## runwithit

got another tank... a 20L for the growout of my yellow labs

*C-F TOTAL = 35,635 Gallons*


----------



## SabrinaD

65 gallon
40 hex
20 gallon
10 gallon
2.5 gallon
___________
137.5

C-F total=35772.5


----------



## Toby_H

I just picked up a 75 gal which will be in use by the end of this weekend...

35,772.5 + 75

C-F total=35847.5


----------



## scar79

55 gallon mbuna
46 planted South American
20 Unoccupied
10 Quarentine

131 Total

C-F total=35978.5


----------



## jeff7274

125 tropheus petro
75 empty (just got)
55 mixed tang
15 salt water
10 isolation

280 total,
CF total 36,258.5


----------



## t_chelle16

I'm consolidating tanks and just took down my 10 gallon so that drops my total to 555.25

And the CF total to 36,248.5

-Chelle


----------



## raceguy333

t_chelle16 said:


> I'm consolidating tanks and just took down my 10 gallon so that drops my total to 555.25
> 
> And the CF total to 36,248.5
> 
> -Chelle


1x55, 2x30, 2x20, 1x10 = 165

new total: 36,413.5


----------



## Skiuseme

1x40
2x20
2x10
1x5

105 gallons

C-F total= 35970


----------



## jeff7274

correction

cf total 36,518.5


----------



## Guest

I have a 125 gallon tropheus tank and a 75 gallon with frontosa and benthochromis.

total: 200g

new C-F total: 36,718.5

going to be adding a 180 soon for the fronts and benthos to move into when they get bigger. If I can add my koi pond, that will give us another 2500 gallons or so....


----------



## DennisR

i've recently added another 672.5 gallons

new c-f total 37391


----------



## Topjimmy

55 
____

C-F Total: 37446


----------



## nick a

1x72,1x55,1x45,2x40,1x36,1x29,2x20L,2x10=377

C-F Total: 37446
+377
=37823


----------



## Headshed69

55G Malawi mbuna
55G mixed tropical
20G (empty/quarantine/hospital tank)

Total - 130G


----------



## nick a

37823
+130
=C-F Total:39123


----------



## badabing

I'll only count the ones that are currently filled so this is going to sound pathetic... but every little gallon counts, right? 

26 
15 +
----
41 gallons

39123+41 = 39164 C-F total


----------



## BabySeal

150g
24g
24g

39164g +
------------
39362g CF Total


----------



## Scarlet33

Ok, add another 125g for me. 

_*CF Total 39,487*_


----------



## Andy Somnifac

I've lost a 55 and added a 60 and 5.5.

New total: 39497.5 gallons.


----------



## alexrex20

412
300
125 (un-retiring it later this month)
55 x3
20 x2

New total: 40,539.5gal


----------



## tzembower

105 main tank
20 Long Wet / Dry
20 Long Growout
10 Fry / maternity

155 gallons total

Todd


----------



## SilverSurfer

50g, 40g, 20g, 4*10g's, 29g=179g


----------



## SabrinaD

That would make 40,873 gallons.


----------



## cprings

+ 20 gallon setup at school

Total CF Total =40,893


----------



## GAF

40,893+

(125+75+60+35+35+35+35+23+20+20+5.5)= 468.5

Total: 41,361.5


----------



## badabing

I get to add one to mine now... I just set up a 10 gallon for my male P taeniatus to cool off in (the female had had enough of him for a while) so

41,361.5 + 10

new total = 41,371.5


----------



## iceblue

Just over 1 1/2 gallons per member.


----------



## Icedkore

55g African
20g Puffer
10g fry
5g fry
3g fry
2g Betta

95 gallons total


----------



## Bravo

41,371.5 + 95 = 41,466.5 TOTAL


----------



## JoeAyers

41,466.5

+ 300 G Malawi Hap
+ 29 G puffer

= 41,795.5


----------



## wedrnkbeer

90 gallon Malawi Community
46 gallon Tang getting set up now

+136 gallons


----------



## iceblue

41,795.5 + 136 = 41,931.5 total


----------



## aiacr

41,931.5

+ 30
+ 10

= 41,971.5


----------



## Xander

41,931.5+55=

41,986.5


----------



## funkywhiteboy

i only have:
55gal assorted African cichlid
10gal single convict
1.5gal zebra danios  
____________
total for me: 66.5

new C-F total: 42,053!!

i bet that's not even 1/8th of the people on CF!


----------



## bob

There are some serious tank keepers here 

Excellent idea for a topic by the way, interesting to read.

Mine is one community of fifteen gal
One tank (5 gal)with a small eel and a danio (still not where I want it to be yet)
And last but certainly not least is a 120 one with haps and electric yellows.

Total 4 bob, 140.

For CF: 42,501.5. (    )


----------



## Nitrate

*C-F Total = 42,501.5*

125 = [1] 125 gal.
375 = [5] 75 gal.
400 = [8] 50 breeders
40 = [1] 40 breeder
180 = [6] 30 breeders
80 = [8] 10 gal.
___________
1200 gallons

*New C-F Total = 43,701.5*


----------



## trigger

one 96 liter, one 240 liter and one 425 liter. I don't know which gallons are used, so someone do the math please


----------



## Nitrate

I used gallons,

I hope that was right ?


----------



## frank1rizzo

Lazy trigger! 

761 liters = 200 gallons.

This grand total is in gallons!

43,701.5 + 200 = 43901.5

And I just set up another 100 gal acrylic tank this past weekend. Plus filtration its 110 gal of water.

43901.5 + 110

*New C-F Total = 44,011.5 gallons*

We have only filled about 1/3 of an olympic swimming pool. :lol:


----------



## bevans76

Count me in for:

125 Mixed Malawi
82 Grow out
10 Fry tank.

My total = 217

New CF total = 44,228.5 gallons.


----------



## triscuit

frank1rizzo said:


> We have only filled about 1/3 of an Olympic swimming pool. :lol:


Umm, sadly no: we've filled 17% of an Olympic pool, or just over 1/6th.

But, to cheer you up I've acquired another 55gal tank to add to the total!

*New CF total: 44,283.5 gallons*


----------



## frank1rizzo

triscuit said:


> frank1rizzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have only filled about 1/3 of an Olympic swimming pool. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, sadly no: we've filled 17% of an Olympic pool, or just over 1/6th.
> 
> But, to cheer you up I've acquired another 55gal tank to add to the total!
> 
> *New CF total: 44,283.5 gallons*
Click to expand...

Looks like I got lied to. The sports center near my house has an "olympic sized swimming pool" thats 120,000 gallons. :roll:

Good thing I just use their basketball court and not their faker swimming pool. 8) Wait a minute... what if the court is smaller than it is supposed to be as well? I bet those rims are 8 feet off the ground. No wonder why I can do a 360 dunk there, and can barley grab the rim at the local park... :lol:


----------



## diesledogg

150 
75
54
20
10
6

CF Total: 44598.5


----------



## gatohoser

50
2x40
2x29
3x20

*CF Total 44,846.5*


----------



## tylerrasor

55 x 2
38
30 x 2

208

*CF TOTAL = 45,054.5*


----------



## TheFishGuy

240
185
75
55 X 4
40
30
20 X 3
15 X 2
10 X 4
27 Hex

=947

*CF TOTAL = 46001.5*

Sooo.... To fit all of our fish together so far... We'd need a tank 82' 10" long 9' tall and 8' 3" from front to back.... Do you think their would be problems with aggression?


----------



## gatohoser

Ah....an 82' long tank deep enough to swim in. My dream.


----------



## Toby_H

> Sooo.... To fit all of our fish together so far... We'd need a tank 82' 10" long 9' tall and 8' 3" from front to back.... Do you think their would be problems with aggression?


There would be MAJOR issues with aggression, but mostly between members when deciding where to keep this aquarium...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well it would have to be my back yard :lol:


----------



## Toby_H

too cold in Cleveland... too hot in Florida...

I bet Charlotte would be perfect


----------



## raybait1

55
10
10
for me


----------



## TheFishGuy

Let me know when you're finished with it and I'll bring my fish. By the time you're done my tiger shovelnose will be about the right size to eat everything in the tank 

*Cichlid Forum Total = 46001.5*


----------



## birdman1099

I have:

75
30
20

125 total

*CF Total = 46126.5*


----------



## kleigh9

I've got:
125 g
55 g
20g
____
200 gallons for me!

Total 46326.5 for c-f


----------



## AQUATIC DESIGNS

80 x 50g = 4000g
15 x 75g = 1125g
3 x 65g = 195g
2 x 110g = 220g
15 x varies sm tanks and bowls roughly 200g

Total: 5740 not including aquariums leased to customers. 

Grand total 5740 + 46326.5 = 52066.5

Btw all the above tanks except 14 of the 75's, 1 of the 110's and the small bowls are acrylic.


----------



## dunky

45 main tank
25 holding tank
10 sick tank 
1 gallon beta tank

Total gallons

81 gallons


----------



## luvbonbon

55 gallon Malawi
130 gallon (cyling)
=185 gallons for me
I won't bother adding it up to the last total becouse the #'s are starting to look way off


----------



## iceblue

Last 2 posts. 185+81=266 Grand total from Aquatic Designs 52066.5

52066.5+266=52332.5

Just topped off my tank. .5 gallons  

New grand total 52333 gallons represented so far.


----------



## Toby_H

wow.. I forgot all about this thread... I've added a couple larger tanks since I entered mine...


----------



## fishmaniac

Before you guys actually hit the "submit" button, go ahead and open the thread up on a new window and check to see if someone else posted a response before you while you were remembering how to add. :lol:

My tanks:

1-10
2-20's
1-29
1-60
-----
139 gallons total + 52,333 gallons =

*52,472* gallons

And I think it would be faster if people just wrote their total gallons (instead of listing their individual tanks) and the new final total.

How sad is this guys??? The total doesn't even fill up my parents pool. Fish really do have it nice in their natural habitat, don't they??

Say it with me now....

I will do frequent large water changes!
I will do frequent large water changes!
I will do frequent large water changes!
I will do frequent large water changes!


----------



## iceblue

Corerect me if I'm wrong but I think Raybait1s tanks got left out. He had a total of 75 gallons making the grand total 52,547. :thumb:


----------



## Newb2Fish

I have a 40 and a 20

Total 60


----------



## spaznout0329

I have 20 gallon N. Brichardi tank and a 3.5 gallon betta tank so that would make my total 23.5 gallons. Then add mine to Newb2Fish its 83.5 gallons and then added to the total is *52,630.5*


----------



## chrispyweld

65 GALS TOTALE

FOR A TOTAL OF 52,695.5


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, a customer of mine just gave me another 10 gallon last nite with hot pink gravel :lol: Perfect for my daughters room! I'm going to throw a pink convict in it for her, her birthday is tomorrow! So that brings my new personal total to 957, and CF total @ *52,640.5*

I'm only adding ten gallons because my previous total has already been added


----------



## avaneaton2000

just one 75 for now. Bigger and beter coming soon.

Total 52,715.5


----------



## CSchmidt

I have:

75gal
46gal
29gal

For a grand total of: 150gal. You do the math you guys are confusing me.

Chris.


----------



## Dkarc

6 65 gal
2 55 gal
8 29 gal
6 30 gal
2 20 gal

Personal total - 1072 gal

CF grand total - 53,397.5 gallons (including Chris' total from above)

-Ryan


----------



## Aura

Wait a minute - something is not right here. Chrispyweld added 65 gallons for a total of 52,695.5. Then TheFishGuy added 10 gallons for a total of 52,640.5? That's a loss of 55 gallons. 52,695.5 + 10 = *52,705.5*

52,705.5
+ 75
+ 150
+ 1072
+ 245 (my total)
----------
* 54,247.5* Total CF Gallons


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oops, sorry


----------



## Forker

My 1 tank of 598 brings the total to *54,645.5*


----------



## baileygirl

(2) 55's = 110
(1) 72 
(1) 29

total for me = 211

GRAND TOTAL = 54856.5


----------



## budbox8

I'm going with...
1 10g
1 20g
1 29g
1 30g
1 46g
2 75g
1 72g for a personal total of 357 gallons and pushing us gently over 55,000 with a grand total of....55,002.5 gallons. :thumb:


----------



## budbox8

correction 55213.5 gallons


----------



## joselr

I have:
1 20L
1 20tall
1 55
1 33

total for me:

128 gallons

*total CF: 55341.5 gallons*


----------



## Fallout

mtfish said:


> klrk 5k said:
> 
> 
> 
> by the time this gets up to 10 pages we will easily have more water than any of the great lakes haha
> 
> 
> 
> Superior - 3,196,481,820,022,857 gallons
> Michigan - 1,299,726,492,108,467 gallons
> Huron - 935,169,061,395,116 gallons
> Ontario - 433,242,164,036,155 gallons
> Erie - 127,859,272,800,914 gallons
> CF - 22,780 gallons
> 
> Just a little more to go
Click to expand...

JUST A LITTLE FURTHER  :lol:
*New update for me*
360g tank
+ 140g sump
+ 55341.5g (total CF count)
*55841.5G*


----------



## raceguy333

I just added a new 10 gal salt with a 10 gal fuge...

new total: 55861.5


----------



## Craiger7

(3) 55G
(1) 45G
(1) 30G
(1) 29G
(2) 20G
(2) 10G
(1) 5G

334.0 gallons (for me....not including my pond) + 55861.5 = 56,195.5 gallons total (CF)


----------



## Michael R.

1 90gallon

90+56,195.5 = 56,285.5 total!


----------



## grizzleybear17

1 X 90 = 90
2 x 75 = 150
1 x 30 = 30
3 x 29 = 87
1 x 20 = 20
1 x 450 = 450

That's 837 for me, so that 57,122.5 gallons so far.

56,285.5 + 837 = 57,122.5


----------



## KBA

135 gal Fronts
90 gal SA/CA
60 gal Calvus/Comps
35 gal Discus
29 gal Multies
18 gal Meleagris
10 gal Hospital
5 gal Gold Occie

My total= 382

*C-F Total *(57,122.5+ 382) = *57,504.5*


----------



## mrmiggidude

*My tanks
*
65 gallon

40.5 gallon

10 gallon

10 gallon
*
My total*
125.5

C-F total: 57,630


----------



## redzebra24

My Tanks 
1-55 gallon Mixed Mubna
1-30 gallon Synodontis multipunctatus with Astatotilapia calliptera breeding tank
1-20 gallon long Pleco tank/Grow Out
1-20 gallon high Grow Out Tank
2-10 gallon Fry Tanks
1-5.5 Hospital Tank/ Fry Tank if needed

My total 150.5

NEW TOTAL 57780.5


----------



## labguy

46 gallon mbuna show

46g total

57780.5 + 46 = 57826.5


----------



## Micropterus

I have:
30g Puffer tank
150g Malawi (filling this week)

180g total

57826.5 + 180 = *58006.5*


----------



## Rift485

I hope no one ever checks up on our math lol. I assume empty tanks dont count :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

What about tanks under construction?


----------



## Laxison

2-10 gal
1-20 gal

30-gal total

I'm working my way up!!

57,826.5 + 30 = 58,036.5


----------



## allierw

2 x 10g
1 x 29g
1 x 30g
1 x 33g
3 x 55g
1 x 75g
1 x 135g

My total: 487g

New C-F Total: 58523.5


----------



## ab420

38g
29g
10g
5g
2.5g

My total: 84.5g 

New C-F Total: 58,608 gallons!!!!  :thumb:

BUT... here's the sad part... if you had a little pond, that was 0.18 acres in size, and 1 foot deep... it would take roughly 58,653 gallons to fill it... so we are a VERY small pond right now... hmmm, maybe I should go get another tank? LOL!


----------



## Deezil

55gal
20gal

Total: 75gal

New C-F Total: 58,683 gallons

Be proud of our pond status! :lol:


----------



## ikevi

Oh I might as well pitch in:

135 gal,
75 gal,
10 gal,
5 gal

Total: 225 gal

New C-F total: 58,908


----------



## SIKLID

Every little helps:

55 Gallon,
18 Gallon,
40 Gallon,
10 Gallon,
10 Gallon,

Total 133 Gallons

*C.F TOTAL 59041*


----------



## Charlutz

220g Tanganyikan community
40g Malawi
40g growout

300 total

CF total 59341


----------



## Stargazer

180 gl Front
75 gl Tang
75 gl Mbuna
65 gl Front
30 gl Tang
20 gl Tang

Total 445 gl

Overall total 59786 gl


----------



## ayruadumas

120 malawi
60 malawi
20x3 grow out

My total=240

* CF total=60,026*  :thumb:


----------



## Demon_fish

90 gallon
20 gallon
5.5 gallon
+ 2.5 gallon
-------------- 
128 gallons

60026
+ 128
--------
60154 gallons

[/b]
[/b]New Total: 60154


----------



## fishboy11

180g
90g 
75g
55g
29g
3 20g
6 10g

=549g

New CF total-60703g


----------



## aaron112977

110g+10g+29g=149g

CF total =60852g


----------



## blairo1

1x 100G (in set-up)
1x 20G
3x10
1x5
---------------------
155G

60852
+ 155
-------

*61007* gallons represented at CF so far!

Wow.


----------



## Evil Ted

35g (Blue Acara)
29g (Firemouth)
20g (Kribensis)
10g (quarantine/hospital)

Total = 94g

------------------------

C-F Total so far = *61101g*


----------



## tires_6792

(3x) 55g
90g
(3x) 10g
(2x) 30g
25g
_________
370g

61101 + 370= 61471g total


----------



## aaron112977

150,000 gallons flow over niagara falls in 1 second ...........................just some fun facts


----------



## cichlid_baby

220
200
90x4=360
75x4=300
65
58x2=116
55x2=110
45
29
20x6=120
10x10=100
----------------
1665 total gallons

61,471 + 1,665 = 63,136


----------



## Rift485

There's 50,000 gallons for ya, so we're doing ok


----------



## fishforever

100 gal. malawi
55 gal. mixed
10 gal. holding
10 gal. sa

175 gals. total

63,136+175= CF new total of 63,311 gals


----------



## Toby_H

This thing started in March of 05... I'm sure many of the members who posted numbers back then aren't even around anymore...

I didn't look through it to find my post but I know I have a lot more gallons than I did in March of 05...

By the way I have 1,000 gallons and I know for fact I could find 50 guys on this site that make me feel like the little guy on the block... I think we have a lot more than 60,000 gallons amongst us all...


----------



## BlackShark11k

Let's get arapaimag from MFK, he has over 75k...

Let's see...i recently sold a bunch of my tanks and fish and bought a 200g pond...i will soon be building a 500 gallon tank too.

200g pond
55 gallon tank
40 gallon pond
20 gallon tank
20 gallon tank
20 gallon tank
10 gallon tank
5 gallon tank

Too lazy to do the math :lol: :zz:


----------



## krellious

recycling old threads

55g
40g
3 20g 
2 15g
1 10g

190g

kinda sad but damm parent not lettng me have more


----------



## Basolisk

I have this tiny little 40galon drop to place in  
63,311+40= 63,351galons


----------



## frenzybob3

Im a noob  55 Gal Oscar

63,351+55=63,406gs....


----------



## Basolisk

frenzybob3 said:


> Im a noob  55 Gal Oscar
> 
> 63,351+55=63,406gs....


Look abouve you I am worse


----------



## Ape-Fish

I have a 135G tank

63,406 + 135 = 63,541

NEW TOTAL is *63,541* gallons


----------



## gage

i have:
150g, 90g, 35g, 15g, 20g 2-10g, 2-5g

NEW TOTAL: *63,881* GALLONS


----------



## NorthShore

I have:

180 + 50 in sump=230g, 120+20 in sump=140g, 150g, 150 + 30 in sump=180g, 150g rack, 80g, 72g, 33g, 30g, 25g, 10g.

1100 gallons

NEW TOTAL= *64,981* gallons


----------



## sdbeth

3500
80
30
10
total 3620
10994 so far


----------



## sdbeth

uh oh, new total
68511


----------



## tkromer

55+40+29+10+10+10+10=164

Total
68675

--Tommy


----------



## rogersb

2 + 20 + 55 + 75 + 75 = 227

Total = 68,902


----------



## trimac

240-gallon
30-galon
125-gallon
1000 gallon pond-though it is no longer set up


----------



## MalawiLover

So adding in Trimac's we get 69,297 gallons.

I have 
75g, 55g, 30g, 30g, 12g and 29g = 231g

*New total=69,528 gallons*


----------



## n00dl3

I have:

180g
150g
75g
2x 30g ~ 60g
8x 20g ~ 160g
2x 40g ~ 80g
-----------------

705g

*NEW TOTAL = 70,233 GALLONS *


----------



## lloyd

i have:
11-40's,2-65's,2-75's,3-90's,1-120,5-135's,2-150's,3-180's,3-220's, and 2 DIY custom 270's. that's a total of 3825. not counting the pond.  
new total=74,058.


----------



## Yellow-Cichlid

40 Gallon Long
20 Gallon Tall
10 Gallon

Total: 74128


----------



## bulldogg7

55g
20g
10g
16,430,000 gallons of water in Loch Ness. Malawi may be a pipe dream.
* 74,213* total here


----------



## Narwhal72

300 gallon
3 x 120 gallons
110 gallon
90 gallon
50 gallon
4 x 40 gallons
1 x 37 gallon
9 x 29 gallons
5 x 20 gallons
2 x 14 gallons
11 x 10 gallons
2 x 8 gallons
=1622 gallons
74,213 Gallons + 1622 gallons = *75,835 gallons
*
Andy


----------



## css virginia

10 g fry tank
29g juvie tank
29g..two Black Angelfish
38g lake vic and tang 
40 L "Pundamilla Nyereri" (Ruti Island)
55g misc. cichlids
90g Wife's "peaceful" tank-(mollies-barbs-etc)- :roll: 
125g for my Larger African Cichlids..and some smaller ones..too .!
...Total 416 gallons.

Not included....empty tanks-> 1=10g....2=15g..(LFS tanks..heavy duty)....1=75g-> 

and 1=20-Long.. hospital tank.


----------



## TheBanker

75g
20g
10g
2.5
____
107.5

including the post before me =76,358.5


----------



## josmoloco

55g
125g

*76538.5*


----------



## Maddog

50 gallon show tank
30 gallon breeder
10 gallon fry grow out

= 90 gallons


----------



## Joels fish

Well I'm gonna be down to a single 90g soon so adding that to the total + the last post is
= *76718.5*


----------



## cindylou

55 gal. 28 gal. = 76801.5


----------



## bgko

75 Gallon and 90 Gallon Total Now: 76,966.5


----------



## fishyslc

155
75
55
36
20
20
10 = 371

CF Total = 77,337.5


----------



## bulldogg7

I need to add another 20 and a 180 to mine

CF Total = 77,537.5


----------



## Desi&lt;3

55x2
29x1
10x2
Total = 159gall
Grand total = 77,696gall


----------



## jack lover

2 5g
3 10g
2 20g
1 30g
3 55g
1 75g
405g for me new grand total of 78,101g


----------



## gbleeker

55 gallon 
10 gallon

78,166 total gallons


----------



## Joels fish

That would make our weekly cumulative water change (assuming a 25% minimum) 19,541.5 gallons.


----------



## Guest

265g
150g
120g
75g
60g
40g
29g
20g
20g
15g
10g
10g
2.5g

My total: 816.5 gallons

C-F total: 78,982.5 gallons

~Ed


----------



## ChromisNZ

135g
110g
50g
50g
40g
25g
10g
10g
8g

*My total * 438g

*CF total * 79,420.5g


----------



## bones06

180
55
10 
My total -235
*C-F total-79,665.5*


----------



## iceblue

Wow, been a while since I've seen this thread. I can add another 29.5 gallons.

*C-F Total 75,695*


----------



## venustus19

90 gallon
20H gallon
29 gallon

139 gallons

C-F Total = 75,834 gallons


----------



## Joels fish

Keep the numbers straight people, we lost 4000 gallons.

adjusted total: *79,834*


----------



## morningsky

125 gallon
10 gallon

*79969 gallons *


----------



## padlock 08

14.5
17.5
55

new c-f total: *80056*


----------



## Morpheus

75
10

New CF total: *80141*


----------



## RWaters

Currently I have two 55's, a 40 breeder, a 20 long and mini bow 7, for a total of 177 gallons.

New C-F Total = 80,318


----------



## jzyjack

110 Gallon

80,428 total


----------



## Hoosier Tank

180g
40g
29g
10g
10g
6g

My total 275g

*New C-F Total = 80703*


----------



## MIKE PAPA

125 Gallon Show Tank
20 Gallon Long Species Tank

My Total = 145 Gallon

*NEW GROUP TOTAL = 80,848..... WOW!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 98dak83cam

1000 gallon
55 gallon
30 gallon 
10 gallon

Total - 1095

CF Total - 81,943 :thumb:


----------



## PaulineMi

90 gallon
10 gallon
5 gallon

Total - 105

New CF Total - 82,048


----------



## Joels fish

cumulative weekly water change (assuming 25%) = 20512 gallons
That's alot of water.


----------



## travis2k

55 Gallon
2x 29 gallon
10 Gallon
700 Gallon

=823 Gallons

= 82,871 Total Gallons
(there is one guy on MFK who must have close to this, I know he has a 50,000 a 15,000 and a whack of smaller tanks)


----------



## Joels fish

Sounds like he sealed up the ol' homestead and turned the hose on :lol: .


----------



## slatefern

100g south american
55g bolivian
55g community
2.5g betta
2.5g betta
1g betta
1g betta
total 232g

new total 83103g


----------



## edouthirt

60 gal
29 gal
20 gal
10 gal

= 119 gals

New total 83,222 gals


----------



## alicem

Tanks listed in my sig below
my total = 251 G

*New CF Total: 83,473 gallons*


----------



## skyleranne

55 gal
29 gal
20 gal
15 gal

my total=119

*New CF Total:83,592*


----------



## kelbri

29 g flame gouramis (soon to be Yellow Labs) :dancing:

:fish: *New Total = 83,621* :fish:


----------



## Terrence23

135 gallon
46 gallon
10 gallon

*New Total=83812*

Is there a prize for the person who puts us over 100k gallons?


----------



## briansbelle

75 gallon
75 gallon
10 gallon
20 gallon
3 gallon(betta)
30 gallon 
29 gallon

total:242 gallons

*new total=84054*


----------



## SupeDM

220 gallon
125 gallon x4
75 gallon x2
55 gallon x13
45 gallon x2
20 gallon x20
10 gallon x30 on a central system that uses a 55 gallon for a sump
3500 gallon above ground pond only runs in summer
Tanks in my signature are all full setup display style the rest are simple sponge filter barebones style breeding and fry tanks with single species or just fry.

Total 2430 without pond

I left out the pond from total because its empty right now.

NEW TOTAL= 86484


----------



## BRANT13

3 10 gallons and 1 75 gallon

new total is 86589


----------



## Robchester_2000

50g
10g

new total is 86649


----------



## edouthirt

added another 10 gal and a 55 gal

new total is 86714


----------



## 007Rick

another 125 gallons

*new total= 86839*


----------



## mthigpen_02

125 Gal, 55 Gal X2, 40 Gal, 29 Gal, 20 Gal X3, 10 Gal= 364 Gallons. C-F gallons 87203


----------



## Arcfusion

10 gallons, another 10 gallon, 38 gallon and a 65 gallon= 123

123+87203=*87326 total*


----------



## peterl

55, 20, 15, 10 = 100 gal

87326+100=*87426 total*


----------



## DeadFishFloating

2 x 50, 29, 15, 2 x 8 = 160 gal

87426 + 160 = *87586 total*


----------



## bulldogg7

http://hypertextbook.com/facts/2005/Jef ... bert.shtml



> "Example: The water volume of a pool 60 ft. long, 30 ft. wide and that slopes in depth from 3 ft. to 10 ft. is as follows: 30 x 60 x ((10 + 3)/2) = 11,700 cubic ft. of water 11,700 x 7.5 = 87,750 gallons."


----------



## greg curtis

Total: 232 Gallons
125g Cichlid Tank
90g Pleco Tank
12g Tetra Tank
5g Betta Tank


----------



## edouthirt

ok, so after ading Greg's we are at

87586 + 232 = 87818 Total

By the way, the Georgia Aquarium has over 8 million gals of water. :drooling:


----------



## dietz31684

54 gallon
29 gallon
75 gallon
20 gallon

178 gallons + 87818 = 87996


----------



## morningsky

+125 gallon

87996 + 125 =88121


----------



## Darkside

75 + 50 + 35 + 4(10) = 200 + 88121 =88321


----------



## Guest

100,45,20,10,10

88506


----------



## mormodamballa

150+75+10=235+88506=

88741


----------



## zinn250

105 + 37 + 12 + 88741 =

*88895!!!*


----------



## Joels fish

The 125 is back up to speed so.....

88895 + 125=*89,020* gallons.


----------



## Camaro4Me

one 30g community
one 55g Mbuna

85g + 89,020 = *90,005*

I busted 90k! :dancing:

(but my car still has 50k more miles  )


----------



## jschall

120+90005=90125


----------



## zugbug

55+55+55+55+90+135+30=475


----------



## slimbolen99

12 x 20gal
2 x 75gal
8 x 10gal
1 x 55gal
1 x 35gal

560gal + 475gal (from zugbug) + 90125 = 91,160 gallons


----------



## gnomemagi

90 gallon SA 
55 gallon CA
20 gallon hospital

*91,325 Gallons*

Who's gonna be the big 100K gallons? LOL.


----------



## Maddog

125 gal
40 gal
10 gal
7 gal 
______
182 Gal

total = 91507


----------



## mlancaster

55g
38g
29g
20g
total:142+91507=91,649


----------



## FishandFire

100+75+40+35+30+29+25+25+20+15+10+10+10+10+10+10+10+5=444

444+91649=92,649


----------



## lloyd

sold my 180 and traded off an old 90 (c/w broken center brace) for a green phantom pleco:
92,649-270=92,379.


----------



## planenut007

200 malawi
100 Oscar
90 cycling, maybe sevrums or green terrors
60 angels
29 bol rams
10 hosp/quarintine
----489----
new total====92862[/b]


----------



## Electrophyste

110 south amaricain
75 central amaricain
45 turtle

total 230 + 92862 =

93092 i think.


----------



## jack lover

10g 
10g
10g
20g
20g
29g
55g
75g
180g soon so ill count it 
______________________
So thats 409g for me 
______________________
Total 93501g i think


----------



## Hawks

180- show tank (mixed Africans)
125- 1m/3f Kitumba Frontosa (Just got fry from them a couple of weeks ago!)
55- 12 Placidochromis Phenochilus and 6 Lithobates
55- Right now using for one of my male Kitumba(He's too aggressive for the 125).
55- Gold Head Comp breeder also Ruby Red Peacocks in there (fish for sale on CL now BTW)
75- Tilapia Buttikoferi tank
29- grow out (Electric Blue Ahli). Sold parents a few weeks ago. (fish for sale on CL now BTW)
10- grow out (Electric Blue Ahli)

I'm at- 584 gallons at the moment.
opcorn:

new total- 94,085


----------



## matthew1884

55
55
20
20
20
10
10
=190+94,085

=94,275


----------



## gtphale

Do ponds count????
125
55
10 
600 pond

total 790 with pond 190 without

cf total 95,065 with or 94,465 without


----------



## actionyak

72 g mbuna and a 55 g grow out tank.

127 g for me.

we'll count the pond.

New total: 95,192 gallons


----------



## rpc07

55g
29g
10g
5g

= 99g for me

New total = 95,291


----------



## da bear

add in my new 100.

95,391


----------



## slimbolen99

12 - 20 gallon high
15 - 10 gallon
1 - 75 gallon
2 - 55 gallon
1 - 35 gallon

610 gallons

95,901 gallons total


----------



## White Thunder

1 - 35
1 - 55
1 - 75

total = 165

grand total = 96066


----------



## dawgfish

1 - 75
1 - 29
1 - 20
1 - 10

My total - 134

C-F Total 96,200


----------



## Tinga

1-10g
2-12g
1-55g
1-125g

My Total 214g

*CF Total: 96,414*


----------



## Electrophyste

gotta bump this too the top

i personally think this thread is almost a cool as the "rate the tank above you" so all you new CF members, start calculating, see who is the person who brings it up and over 
*100, 000* gallon mark.

common guys.


----------



## aussy612

125
55
20
10 x3

230 gallons
-------------
*96,644* total


----------



## gfry

55 x 2
10 x 2

130 gallons
-------------
*96,774* total


----------



## bmweiler09

75 g
10 g fry tank

my total 85

new total 96,854


----------



## Cognition

3x 10g = 30
2x 20g = 40
30g 
75g
5g(betta)

My total = 180

New C-F total = 97,034


----------



## slowlips

2 * 75 = 150
1 * 5 = 55
1* 30 = 30
1* 20 = 20
1* 10 = 10

265 + 97,034 = 97,299 Total


----------



## LSBoost

I've looked through some pages and on page 21 you guys count in the pond. Here goes:

1500 gallons pond
55 gallons tank
100 gallons tank
-----------------
1,655 gallons

+97299 = *98,954 total*


----------



## firetiger

500 gallon pond
2x55G
1x56
3x75
2x29
1x10
1x90
1x260 being set next week
(this is including my friends tanks: he is joining soon)

total- 1399

new grand total: 100,354 gallons

I think :lol:


----------



## Tiberian

200 gal
150 gal
10 gal

total for me 360 gallons

new CF total 100,714 gallons


----------



## Cichlidude

I added up all the members tanks and the total is exactly 437,412 gallons.


----------



## LSBoost

I think you need to take math again :lol:

The last valid number is *100,714 gallons*, please continue with that.


----------



## cjacob316

well since half my tanks are under construction, i will only list what is currently running, then update later on, and i don't know how many gallons my pond is, so i won't list it, sorry

90
29
29
20
=168

new total
*100,882*


----------



## ZeroSystem

Ah geez I hope I haven't already posted in this thread... I don't post often so I guess it's unlikely. Anyway, here's my contribution:

75 + 55 + 5.5 = 135.5

New total = *101017.5*


----------



## jevans89

200 gallon Troph/ goby
20 gallon multies

*New Total 101,238 gallons* (I'll spot you the 1/2 gallon from my 40 gallon sump I'm not counting)


----------



## Smittythefish

Hey there i'm a new guy I have:
120 gallon with 3 yellow labs still cycling.

*New Total 101,358 Gallons*


----------



## 96firebird

125+25 gal sump
55
30
5
101,598


----------



## robg33

225 + 30 sump

New Total= 101,853


----------



## metricliman

55
10x5
29x2
6.6

New Total: 102,022.6


----------



## Mr.Dempsey

80
55
55
20
15
10
10
=
245
New Total: 102,267.6


----------



## Catfish Dan

150 male hap-peacock
125 frontosa
75 Oscar
75 P. milomo
75 P. phenochilus and T. intermedius
55 community
40 T. bythobates
40 S. causarius
20 shellie
2*20 fry
10 fry

*=102972.6*


----------



## VT_Burton

75 gallon Hap/Peacock tank
55 gallon Mbuna tank
20 gallon Hospital tank

and a 46 gallon bowfront that's sitting empty right now while I try to decide what to do with it.

So that's 196 gallons for me.

Net total = 103,168.6


----------



## R6RaVeN37

36 gal Semi-Aggressive tropical tank

95 gal Malawi Mbuna tank

10 gal hospital/fry tank

141 total gallons for me

Net total = 103,309.6


----------



## bostonjon1

90 and 25 gallon 
new total 103,434.6


----------



## S14Swap240sx

14g nano reef
125g all male peacock hap
10g planted tetra
75g oscar
10g hospital
40g reef

total
103,698.6


----------



## Regretnothing

40 gallon long - lake malawi cichlids
20 gallon planted tropical 
20 gallon nursery
29 gallon tank with koi (smaller koi =p )
5 gallon beta!

total = 114

CF total = 103812.6


----------



## mlancaster

mlancaster said:


> 55g
> 38g
> 29g
> 20g
> total:142+91507=91,649


Our 29g & 20g were taken down. But, we added a 125g; therfore:

103,812.6__Total Per last post 
(49)_______Less: take downs
125_______ Add: New tank
------------------------------------
103,888.6__New C-F total

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## lucid_eye

300 gallon peacock tank
125 mbuna tank
425 gallons total

104313.6 new c-f total


----------



## Storiwyr

90 gallon Malawi Mbuna tank
75 gallon Lake Tanganyika tank
20 gallon livebearer tank
40 gallon marine reef tank

225 gallons total

104,538.6 new C-F total


----------



## Steve C

Only one 55g currently (considering a 2nd 55) but I'll add the current 55 gallons I have to the total. So ......104,593.6 new C-F total.


----------



## Michael_M

Making me bust out the litres to gallons converter.. when you guys going metric 

397gallons from me bringing us to 104990.6.

C-F total = 104990.6


----------



## worstist

90G Mbuna/Syno Tank
55G Discus Growout Tank
10G Quarantine/Sick Tank
155G Total

CF Total = 105145.6 G


----------



## mchrk1ll3r

worstist said:


> 90G Mbuna/Syno Tank
> 55G Discus Growout Tank
> 10G Quarantine/Sick Tank
> 155G Total
> 
> CF Total = 105145.6 G


150G-SA/CA
100G-Mixed Planted
50G-Polyp Reef
40G-QT/Fry Tank---currently with BN Juvies
20G-Lake Tang. Grow Out
15G-QT---currently with 3 J.transcriptus
10G-Giant Betta
10G-HMPK Betta
10G-only plants, no stock yet
----------------
405G for me

CF Total-
1055550.6


----------



## FishFanatic245

1- 52 gallon community
1- 25 gallon mixed dwarf shrimp
1- 10 gallon angelfish

my total=87 gallons
new CF total=1055637.6


----------



## chrish777

2 - 90 gallon mixed mbuna/peacock
6 - 55 gallon breeder tanks
2- 75 gallon grow out tanks
2 - 55 gallon grow out tanks
12 - 10 gallon fry tanks
1 - 37 gallon mbuna tank
1 - 20 gallon Fry tank/QT Tank

Total - 797
Cf total = 1056434.6


----------



## Steve C

I think someone added wrong...how did we go from 103,000 area to over 1 million in 3 posts?? :lol:


----------



## Steve C

Yep FishFanatic slipped an extra 5 in there by mistake. I just got a 2nd 55 g so with my new 55 and the corrected number the new CF total is - 106489.6


----------



## FishFanatic245

it was actually mchrk1ll3r that added the xtra 5 that messed me up and in turn messed chrish777 up. Steve C does have the actual correct number now, thank you for fixing it Steve C.


----------



## Meisterkiyoh

55
+55
+29
+10
+3
=152
+106489.6
= a total of 106641.6 Gallons


----------



## du3ce

55
55 
6
4
=120gallons


----------



## Meisterkiyoh

adding du3ces we are up to 106761.6 gallons.


----------



## des

Can we not drop the .6 and consider a -2% tolerance. Not all tanks are filled 100% of their tank capacity. Just a thought.

110
90
75
40
40
40
40
10
10
10

465 gallon + 106,761 gallon = *107,226 gallon*


----------



## pmdf

100g Hap/Peacock
40g mbuna
10g shellies

= 150g

CF TOTAL: 150 + 107,226 = *107,376 gallons*


----------



## Floridagirl

220 
120 
55 
10

=405 + 107, 376 = $107,781


----------



## fusion

83
55
37
29
20
=224 + 107,781 = *108,005*


----------



## metricliman

Floridagirl said:


> $107,781


I think you mean gallons


----------



## Floridagirl

metricliman said:


> Floridagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> $107,781
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean gallons
Click to expand...

Yes..The cost is WAY higher than that. 107,781 gallons + Fusion's tanks = 108,805 gallons


----------



## metricliman

108,005, actually.


----------



## Floridagirl

Darn, I really, really can't type. It's a good thing I have you to keep me straight. Metricliman to the rescue. But wait....shoulnd't that be Metriacliman, unless you really like the metric system. :wink:


----------



## metricliman

Yup. Realized after I made my account.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Ok...this scares me to total these up...as without totals I don't have to think about things like electricity, water usages, etc. etc. but I'm always game for whatever everyone else is doing...

Beginning total 108,005

My tanks: 125G
125G(still dry but coming this winter)
90G
75G
75G
75G
55G
55G
39G
20G
20G
10G

= 774G

*Drum roll..... 108,779 TOTAL*


----------



## ratbones86

1 125G
2 55G
1 20G
1 12G,
1 10G
1 1.5G

total is............109,060.5


----------



## Tayster100

47 Gallon Mbuna Tank
10 Gallon Livebearer Tank

My total - 57 Gallons

Grand Total..... 109,117.5 Gallons

How many fish do we fit in that!?


----------

